# how do you think it will play? /what do you think it is?



## 50m4ra (Oct 23, 2017)

I Reallllllllllllllllllllllllly hope that Ac-m is a mobile-game-type-chibi version of normal ac but yaknow dumbed down a tad I don't want it to be a base builder or whatever.... But with Nintendo making not-generic mobile games I have ALL my hope riding on this game


----------



## mitfy (Oct 23, 2017)

i'm not sure what to expect tbh, i guess we'll have to see after the stream tomorrow!

i'm excited though! i'm like, 99% sure there's going to be in-game purchases though (like irl money for bells), which i feel are kind of blah but it'd be expected for a high quality mobile game, especially if it's free to download. but like you said i feel like it's going to be great and i'm excited to see what it's all about.


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2017)

mitfy said:


> i'm not sure what to expect tbh, i guess we'll have to see after the stream tomorrow!
> 
> i'm excited though! i'm like, 99% sure there's going to be in-game purchases though (like irl money for bells), which i feel are kind of blah but it'd be expected for a high quality mobile game, especially if it's free to download. but like you said i feel like it's going to be great and i'm excited to see what it's all about.



honestly ive found that with fire emblem heroes at least is that you can still stay f2p and have a good experience even if you dont pay! as long as bells are still easily earnable it will be a win for me! if they have a system where you can buy certian items (clothes, furniture) w/ real money bells then that would be better


----------



## lumenue (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm feeling sort of mixed about the mobile game, admittedly.  I was hoping they would release it much sooner or just scrap it and focus on the Switch game, so to be getting a ND about it just now is kinda meh for me.

Here's what I'm guessing it will be: a chibi, simplified version of AC with more of an 'apartment complex' vibe as opposed to the standard village setup.  Think Tomodachi Life combined with Animal Crossing, and then make it cute and simple.  So, basically villagers living in little apartment rooms in a complex with upgrades like the cafe, ReTail, etc.

I imagine that player interaction will be important and there will be a lot of minigame options, and probably bells as rewards for playing them.  It'd be really cool if they implemented a gacha system where you randomly get a piece of furniture or a useful item (fossil, fruit, flower, et

I just hope it's good at the very least, but I'm a little worried that it will just become a bunch of microtransactions.  Fingers crossed the Direct gives us all the info we need!


----------



## mitfy (Oct 23, 2017)

himeki said:


> honestly ive found that with fire emblem heroes at least is that you can still stay f2p and have a good experience even if you dont pay! as long as bells are still easily earnable it will be a win for me! if they have a system where you can buy certian items (clothes, furniture) w/ real money bells then that would be better



yep! in-game purchases don't bother me, other than the fact that i can't buy them lol


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 23, 2017)

Things that I hope its *not*:

-A town builder game where you place one thing down and wait hour(s) until you can place the next thing down or pay gems
-A candy crush type of game with AC theme.
-Amiibo festival type of game

I wouldn't mind a cute little simplified version of the original game for mobile ;-;


----------



## mitfy (Oct 23, 2017)

xiaonu said:


> Things that I hope its *not*:
> 
> -A town builder game where you place one thing down and wait hour(s) until you can place the next thing down or pay gems
> -A candy crush type of game with AC theme.
> ...



yeah same. i do think the puzzle league minigame is fun though!
i really rllly dont want that first option though. super annoying


----------



## nammie (Oct 23, 2017)

hoping it's a fighting game so I can finally see resetti unleash his true power


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm so hopeful and excited, we haven't had a new AC game in far too long and I hope this opens the bridge to receiving another full AC game in early 2018


----------



## zujika (Oct 23, 2017)

Something that I won't have to spend to much / any money on to enjoy...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2017)

Animal Crossing Heroes - A gatcha game where the animals of animal crossing have taken a slightly more humanoid appearance and fight alongside the mayor as they work together to push back the space invaders

Hearthstone but with Animal Crossing - a trading card game featuring the villagers from animal crossing in a medieval setting

Animal Crossing Loot Box Simulator - every day you get up to five free loot boxes to collect villagers. you can spend money to buy more and you can get cooler looking variants if you collect enough (100) of the same character

one of the minigames added from new leaf - why not

the gc island returns - why not

Angry Animal Crossing - Angry Birds but with Animal Crossing Birds


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 24, 2017)

I have no interest in a mobile AC game. I think it's a huge waste of time. They should work on a switch version.

Mobile games are garbage, that force internet connection, and in game purchases.

I hope it's a huge failure so Nintendo stops messing around with inferior systems.

Phones are for calls and texts.
Leave it at that.


----------



## Thair (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm not expecting too much since it's a mobile game after all but as long as it's not going to be as disappointing as amiibo festival, I'm happy! Oh, and if it's gonna be like one of these building facebook games where you have to wait hours I'm going to cry.
Hoprfully they'll include the collecting aspect of the AC games because I need furniture and bugs and insects in my life!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 24, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> Mobile games are garbage, that force internet connection, and in game purchases.



Not always. In fact, I don't have any mobile games that require an internet connection. ()


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 24, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Not always. In fact, I don't have any mobile games that require an internet connection. ()



I can't find one that DOESN'T require a login, or some internet interaction.

When I buy a game, I buy it to play myself. Not interested in online gaming.

Phones are not built for games. You update, and lose your game data. Leave games to the consoles that were built specifically to house them.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 24, 2017)

Watch out it's gonna be "mobile festival", the sequel to amiibo festival. 

Ok, seriously, I don't have a clue what this game is. But whatever it is, I will probably to 99% 
not get it, not only because my phone wouldn't let me play such games, as it just sucks (I 
already have trouble to get online with that phone), I'm also not interested in mobile games 
at all, as I prefer more to play on consoles. The only reason why I will watch this direct is
because I'm curious what kind of game it is.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 24, 2017)

The only thing I can think of, is perhaps a feature of the game will work like amiibo cards. Earn or buy a 'lootbox' type item and get six villagers, and this is how you get new villagers for your town. I mean, I hope not, but its the exact same sales model as the amiibo card packs


----------



## Pancake225 (Oct 24, 2017)

To those that are saying that there isn’t going to be much possibilities  since it on mobile. You are wrong.
I’ve been playing a game called “club penguin island” and it’s probably bigger than any other game in the App Store.
The game is an open virtual world with 3D graphics. Updated monthly and It has ALOT of places to explore. 
If Nintendo makes AC like that then it will definitely destroy the App Store and probably become the 1st on trending. 
Although , I don’t think so. Yeah. I really don’t. Nintendo has been always a lazy ass lol. Most of their mobile games are pretty lame.
Just like the Mario run. I was all hyped and excited for it until i played it.
Personally , I am not really a huge fan of mobile gaming however, if Nintendo pulls this off in a clever way then I might consider it.
Lastly l I do have a question: How is Nintendo going to make money out of it?


----------



## Thair (Oct 24, 2017)

Pancake225 said:


> Lastly l l I do have a question: How is Nintendo going to make money out of it?



I'm guessing the app will have microtransactions because there's no way it'll be completely free.


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 24, 2017)

Town builder. I so hope it's a town builder. Animal Crossing is like the perfect game for such a genre. I'll be disappointed if it's anything but that.



Thair said:


> I'm guessing the app will have microtransactions because there's no way it'll be completely free.



Or they may charge a one-time fee. Watch people lose their minds if that happens.


----------



## Dedre (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm assuming there will be some sort of feature that logs your steps and deals with the face that it is a mobile game. I'm kind of hoping for a game that allows you to design houses as well. 

I would hope for a mobile tie-in to the DS game but I think that would be asking for too much.


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 24, 2017)

^If anything, it'll tie into the theoretical (at the moment) Switch game, not the 3DS game.


----------



## Benz (Oct 24, 2017)

Blue Cup said:


> Town builder. I so hope it's a town builder. Animal Crossing is like the perfect game for such a genre. I'll be disappointed if it's anything but that.
> 
> 
> 
> Or they may charge a one-time fee. Watch people lose their minds if that happens.



id be happy if it was this way not micoactions


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 24, 2017)

Tom said:


> Animal Crossing Heroes - A gatcha game where the animals of animal crossing have taken a slightly more humanoid appearance and fight alongside the mayor as they work together to push back the space invaders
> 
> Hearthstone but with Animal Crossing - a trading card game featuring the villagers from animal crossing in a medieval setting
> 
> ...



You forgot animal-topia a game where you use YOUR villager avatars to fight evil and the frights of everyday inn life!



BigMikey said:


> I have no interest in a mobile AC game. I think it's a huge waste of time. They should work on a switch version.
> 
> Mobile games are garbage, that force internet connection, and in game purchases.
> 
> ...


Why would you _want_ it to fail when this is Nintendo's big chance to widen the demographic of animal crossing? Along with a sweet ac switch companion game!



Pancake225 said:


> To those that are saying that there isn’t going to be much possibilities  since it on mobile. You are wrong.
> I’ve been playing a game called “club penguin island” and it’s probably bigger than any other game in the App Store.
> The game is an open virtual world with 3D graphics. Updated monthly and It has ALOT of places to explore.
> If Nintendo makes AC like that then it will definitely destroy the App Store and probably become the 1st on trending.
> ...


But club penguin island is actually bad! They used THE DAB for promo! ( And I totally wished I played Cp-o because I can read and spelll now.... ) Unless you're being ironic then.... Ignore me


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm hoping its something similar to a town building game, rather than a side game like Puzzle League. I don't expect it to be as fleshed out as a normal Animal Crossing game, but who knows? If you can buy an entire GTA game on mobile, I don't see why Nintendo couldn't do something similar with Animal Crossing. They've been working on this for a while now, so I doubt it will be some shallow game that you can rush through really quckily whatever it is.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi guys! It's so nice to be back haven't been on this in years. I think it's going to be a simple decoration game that will let you collect items manage an over head map of a city that will let you transfer all items into Animal Crossing Switch as nintendo teased a while back.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone is worried about microtransactions and u want to put that to rest. Not saying it's 100% confirmed not going to have them but nintendo staff said they had an opportunity to do that with mario run but said "it's not a nintendo thing to do" I think this mobile game should just get everyone excited for animal crossing switch because they announced the ability to share items with project NX almost over a year ago


----------



## OliveofPiccolo (Oct 24, 2017)

I honestly haven't the slightest idea what the app will be like, but since it's been implied it will connect to another title; I'm hoping it has a calendar feature that shows when your villagers' birthdays are as well as what days the holidays are! A virtual calendar with cute artwork for each month etc. would be really cute to me!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 24, 2017)

i think its gonna be a game where you build your house up and decorate it with villagers randomly visiting you, talkign to you, giving you ways to earn new furniture, ect...


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Oct 24, 2017)

Maybe something like this? I think it would be cool.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 24, 2017)

Got a feeling it's going to be like miitomo or something like that


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 24, 2017)

Pancake225 said:


> To those that are saying that there isn?t going to be much possibilities  since it on mobile. You are wrong.
> I?ve been playing a game called ?club penguin island? and it?s probably bigger than any other game in the App Store.
> The game is an open virtual world with 3D graphics. Updated monthly and It has ALOT of places to explore.


that game is trash because it got real club penguin for computers taken down.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 28, 2018)

It's funny to look at these posts from months ago and see how the game has developed I'm curious if any if the nah Sayers r still playing


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 29, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> It's funny to look at these posts from months ago and see how the game has developed I'm curious if any if the nah Sayers r still playing


Just woke up ... reading along ... not looking at the dates ... totally confused. What? Another mobile game why?? We have Pocket Camp what in the where how? What is going on.. Ha ha ha I’m so half asleep and silly.


----------

